# 2019 US PGA



## Captainron (May 13, 2019)

The so called â€œweakestâ€ major of the year.

Really really like Bethpage Black though. Tough as old boots. 

I hope that Rory has a stormer. Tiger again? Rose needs to step up and show his #1 credentials. DJ is probably my pick though.

Looking forward to it


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2019)

Looks like it's going to be wet and play very long - so it could well be right up Rory's alley (a bit like Valhalla).


----------



## Grant85 (May 13, 2019)

I know the PGA is the less fancied major, but it probably has the deepest field with guaranteed entry for the top 100. 

the Open and US Open have the top 50 with the other 100 spots given out to a host of other categories, with the qualifiers, amateurs, past winners and various others. 

Not getting too excited for Rory, will just see what transpires. Hoping it's a tough challenge and obviously you'd imagine one of the longer hitters will be favoured. I'd reckon winner has a good chance to come from Rory, Brooks, JT and maybe Rahm.


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Not overly fancying Rory for this, I think someone like Koepka, JT or Jason Day will come through the pack for this one.

But again you can't count out Woods, this is going to need some exceptional Iron play this week. I like the PGA and the field always tends to give a good account of themselves really looking forward to it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

I fancy DJ but that's boring. Might throw my pound behind DeChambeau again, he's bound to win one eventually.


----------



## IanM (May 13, 2019)

Wait wall these months for a Major, then 4 come along one after the other! 

Hoping for an English winner, or a Uk, winner, then a Euro one.... don't want Duffy Hardumper III again!


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Justin Thomas just announced on Instagram that he will not be playing in the PGA this week due to his wrist injury....


----------



## IainP (May 14, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I know the PGA is the less fancied major, but it probably has the deepest field with guaranteed entry for the top 100. 

the Open and US Open have the top 50 with the other 100 spots given out to a host of other categories, with the qualifiers, amateurs, past winners and various others. 

Not getting too excited for Rory, will just see what transpires. Hoping it's a tough challenge and obviously you'd imagine one of the longer hitters will be favoured. I'd reckon winner has a good chance to come from Rory, Brooks, JT and maybe Rahm.
		
Click to expand...

Just to back up your probably...
"It has the strongest field in golf

Unlike the other three majors, which feature some amateur qualifiers/invitees, the PGA Championship is reserved for professionals. It always features more players in the top 100 of the Official World Golf Ranking than any of the other majors, making it the deepest field.   "


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2019)

I agree that the USPGA is always seen as the weakest of the four majors but I think the venue this year really adds something to the event. It'll be a really hard test for everyone and so the winner will have to work really hard especially with all of the best there. I heard somewhere (may have been SSN) that for the first time ever all of the top 100 in the rankings will be in the field (subject to anyone pulling out at this late stage). I can't see Tiger winning nor can I see Rory doing well. Would love to see Rose find some form again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 14, 2019)

Rose and Molinari to be in the mix again with Spieth as an outsider.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 14, 2019)

I think it's considered the weakest not because of the difficulty to win it, but because there's no relay history or anything that makes it special compared to the other majors.

The Open is the oldest open in the world, played on the traditional links courses that are some of the oldest courses in the world and the only one not played in the USA

The Masters is the only major to be played on the same course every year, lots of quirky traditions like the green jacket, birds nest etc

The US Open is a very old tournament with a lot of history and is usually the one that is the toughest test as they set the course up ridiculously hard.

What does the PGA bring that is different, what's the real difference between the PGA and the Players for example. That's why I think it's the weakest it doesn't have any prestige to it, no one as a youngster dreams of winning the PGA.

I'd also question whether having the top 100 makes it a tougher field, by my calculations you have to go back to 2011 to have any winner of any major outside the top 50.

If I was running the world I would have this major rotated around the tours, one years in the USA one year on the European Tour etc.

Anyway, I think Rory will be in the mix, hope he can close it out


----------



## JamesR (May 14, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			If I was running the world I would have this major rotated around the tours, one years in the USA one year on the European Tour etc.
		
Click to expand...

It's the *US*PGA, run by the PGA of America for it's Pro's. That's why there are always a load of club Pro's playing (like our PGA championship @ Wentworth).
I don't see why they would ever let it be played anywhere other than the USA.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 14, 2019)

JamesR said:



			It's the *US*PGA, run by the PGA of America for it's Pro's. That's why there are always a load of club Pro's playing (like our PGA championship @ Wentworth).
I don't see why they would ever let it be played anywhere other than the USA.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that.

What I meant to say was the in my world this major, so the one that it isn't the Open; US Open; and Masters would be rotated. A completely different major. Not rotate the USPGA around different tours.

Just in my opinion this major adds nothing, it doesn't stand out in anyway, has no prestige, so in my world I would scrap it as a major and do something new that is played in different countries


----------



## JamesR (May 14, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			Yeah I get that.

What I meant to say was the in my world this major, so the one that it isn't the Open; US Open; and Masters would be rotated. A completely different major. Not rotate the USPGA around different tours.

Just in my opinion this major adds nothing, it doesn't stand out in anyway, has no prestige, so in my world I would scrap it as a major and do something new that is played in different countries
		
Click to expand...

I get you 

I feel the same way about the WGC's - they are supposed to be *World* Golf Championships and are only played in the America's & China at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 14, 2019)

But in the USA the PGA Tournament is considered to have " a real history, ".

First played in 1916 it pre dates The Masters by 18 years and is, itself, only a similar term younger than the US Open.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 14, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But in the USA the PGA Tournament is considered to have " a real history, ".

First played in 1916 it pre dates The Masters by 18 years and is, itself, only a similar term younger than the US Open.
		
Click to expand...

Having history and having prestige are different things.

The Masters isn't a major because of it's history but rather the prestige of the event. To the outside world the PGA is no different from the Players and a lesser tournament to the US Open. There have been movies about the US Open I can never see a movie being made about the PGA championship.

Most golf fans can name the last few winners of each major, but maybe not the PGA and can most people remember the PGA venues compared to The Open and US Open venues?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 14, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			Having history and having prestige are different things.

The Masters isn't a major because of it's history but rather the prestige of the event. To the outside world the PGA is no different from the Players and a lesser tournament to the US Open. There have been movies about the US Open I can never see a movie being made about the PGA championship.

Most golf fans can name the last few winners of each major, but maybe not the PGA and can most people remember the PGA venues compared to The Open and US Open venues?
		
Click to expand...

The "outside world" is, I am afraid, irrelevant. 

In the eyes of the players, TV companies,  equipment manufacturers etc; the US PGA is one of the four Majors. 

As for venues again I am afraid I fail to see the significance. Both the US Open and the PGA have made some strange choices of host courses and many question the Old Course' s suitability to hold a modern Open.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 14, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The "outside world" is, I am afraid, irrelevant.

In the eyes of the players, TV companies,  equipment manufacturers etc; the US PGA is one of the four Majors.

As for venues again I am afraid I fail to see the significance. Both the US Open and the PGA have made some strange choices of host courses and many question the Old Course' s suitability to hold a modern Open.
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a major and that is never going to change. I was just trying to explain why it's the weak major history aside.

My point about venues is that most golf fans can name where the last 3 Opens or US Opens were held, but probably not the PGA.

It doesn't mean it isn't a major, but it's the major everyone cares the least about. The players may want to win it, but if you offered any tour player the choice of winning any major of their choice I'd bet none would choose the PGA


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 14, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			I know it's a major and that is never going to change. I was just trying to explain why it's the weak major history aside.

My point about venues is that most golf fans can name where the last 3 Opens or US Opens were held, but probably not the PGA.

It doesn't mean it isn't a major, but it's the major everyone cares the least about. The players may want to win it, but if you offered any tour player the choice of winning any major of their choice I'd bet none would choose the PGA
		
Click to expand...

I am clearly one of the exceptions to most golf fans as, despite watching all of the Majors on television, I couldn't tell you where (Masters aside) any of them had been played. It's just not a factor in my enjoyment, or otherwise, of the event. 

I do, however, know that the Open is held at St Andrews every fifth year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			I know it's a major and that is never going to change. I was just trying to explain why it's the weak major history aside.

My point about venues is that most golf fans can name where the last 3 Opens or US Opens were held, but probably not the PGA.

It doesn't mean it isn't a major, but it's the major everyone cares the least about. The players may want to win it, but if you offered any tour player the choice of winning any major of their choice I'd bet none would choose the PGA
		
Click to expand...

The PGA plays at some of the most iconic venues in the US 

Quail Hollow , Whistling Straits , Kiawah Island , Oakland Hillâ€™s , Medinah , Hazeltine , Valhalla as well as places like Pebble Beach and Oakmont


Itâ€™s prob not got as much â€œprestigeâ€ because it wasnâ€™t well known beyond the US and the format was more Matchplay early. Most pros will have it forth on the list but itâ€™s still a major with a lot of history and itâ€™s good imo that it does throw up different winners 

I personally would prefer to see it not as a major and have the fourth outside the US


----------



## maxy33 (May 14, 2019)

I think the PGA suffered a bit in the 2000s too when you had one time major winners come out of nowhere like Rich Beem (Who I love on Sky, but he wasn't exactly a 'force' when he won) and Shaun Micheel, YE Yang etc.


----------



## rksquire (May 14, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how the new golfing calendar plays out - excitement for this major currently significantly less than that for the Masters, but that might change come Thursday.

Anyone who hits it long and accurately should do well.  Spieth has been spraying everything from the tee but he has a good mental attitude so really wouldn't surprise me if he came through for the Slam.  Will be shocked if Tiger is in the mix given how little he has played competitively since the Masters, but then the man lives to shock.  DJ? McIlroy? Koepka? Rahm? Rose?  All in the mood of the day.  

Bryson D & Cantlay (unfortunately!) worth a shout e/w.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 14, 2019)

maxy33 said:



			I think the PGA suffered a bit in the 2000s too when you had one time major winners come out of nowhere like Rich Beem (Who I love on Sky, but he wasn't exactly a 'force' when he won) and Shaun Micheel, YE Yang etc.
		
Click to expand...

What about Darren Clarke, Todd Hamilton and Ben Curtis at The Open during the same period?

If you go back through history all the Majors have had some one-off winners.


----------



## GolfingPastor (May 14, 2019)

Would be good to see Jordan Speith reignited with a Major win this year!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The so called â€œweakestâ€ major of the year.

Really really like Bethpage Black though. *Tough as old boots.*

I hope that Rory has a stormer. Tiger again? Rose needs to step up and show his #1 credentials. DJ is probably my pick though.

Looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Be interesting to see if it is this early in the season.  The rough there is vicious later in the year and might favour straighter rather than longer players, but this early in the season the bomb and gouge mob might get away with it if there hasn't been much growth.


----------



## Wilson (May 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be interesting to see if it is this early in the season.  The rough there is vicious later in the year and might favour straighter rather than longer players, but this early in the season the bomb and gouge mob might get away with it if there hasn't been much growth.
		
Click to expand...

A few videos knocking about showing the rough will be penal.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2019)

Fun comment by TW re Daly and the buggy lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2019)

Wilson said:



			A few videos knocking about showing the rough will be penal.
		
Click to expand...

Good.  They can suffer like I did then.


----------



## JamesR (May 14, 2019)

Iâ€™ve read that the rough is very lush


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2019)

I fancy DJ to do the business this week, shows form like the final 2 days at The Masters and heâ€™s in with a real chance. 

Iâ€™ve backed him at 11/1 and Schauffele FRL @ 35â€™s


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 15, 2019)

As others have said, I too can never really get particularly excited about this, and although a contentions view in the eyes of some (because of the entrance criteria) I'd rather watch The Players at Sawgrass which comes across on TV as much more of an "event". 

Perhaps the change in US PGA's scheduling might give it a lift, and also as Bethpage Black is an absolute monster, then whoever wins will have had to battle hard and as such will be a worthy winner.

Re the rough. Looking at Sky's preview earlier this evening it looks shocking.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I fancy DJ to do the business this week, shows form like the final 2 days at The Masters and heâ€™s in with a real chance.

Iâ€™ve backed him at 11/1 and Schauffele FRL @ 35â€™s
		
Click to expand...

I'm on Schauffele @40. Backed him for all 4 majors at similar odds at start of season. 

Then Rahm 18's with betway. They'll payout of he leads after any round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2019)

I think this side of the Atlantic at least the USPGA is always going to be viewed as the poor relation in terms of the majors but it has got its place as one and so I don't see any reason to take that mantle away from it or play around with adding another outside the US. If and when we truly get a global tour as opposed to players picking and choosing to play the big events outside Europe or the US (China Open etc) then the time may come to decide to introduce a fifth major, perhaps one of the WGC's and then host it globally in different countries. Until then I am happy enough with the status quo


----------



## maxy33 (May 15, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			What about Darren Clarke, Todd Hamilton and Ben Curtis at The Open during the same period?

If you go back through history all the Majors have had some one-off winners.
		
Click to expand...

Also true, but I guess as already mentioned that is overlooked due to the tradition, history and heritage of The Open.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 15, 2019)

maxy33 said:



			Also true, but I guess as already mentioned that is overlooked due to the tradition, history and heritage of The Open.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is we are looking at this from a non-American viewpoint. 

The prestige of the USPGA is much higher over there and due to the relative "size" of golf in different parts of the world that remains the most influential. 

Many, not all, Americans aren't that impressed by the Open due to the unique nature of the courses used.

To me that is crazy but I am someone who grew up when the Open was the only golf I would ever see on TV and, therefore, links golf had to be "real" golf.

Different golfing cultures.


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2019)

I just put my bets down.

DJ win
Day 1st rd leader
Schauffele e/w
Cantlay e/w
Vegas e/w


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 15, 2019)

I actually prefer the PG Championship to the U.S. Open these days, which has turned into a Mike Davis power-trip. Bethpage as a Par 70, will be a stern enough test, and the PGA of America, will simply let the course sort them out - it's such a great course, that single-digits under will win it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128721709991964672


----------



## Captainron (May 16, 2019)

Molinari hitting provisional on the 10th after pulling his drive. Rough seems to be links like.

Tiger just missed the fairway and had 201 in and had to lay up.

Long and straight seems to be key already


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2019)

Featured groups currently live on sky sports YouTube channel.

I have a variety of place bets on Fowler, Cantley, Casey and an American whose name I forget....


----------



## AdamW (May 16, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Featured groups currently live on sky sports YouTube channel.

I have a variety of place bets on Fowler, Cantley, Casey and an American whose name I forget....
		
Click to expand...

Do sky always put featured groups for the masters on sky sports youtube for free? Always thought you had to have a sky or now tv sub to watch


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Do sky always put featured groups for the masters on sky sports youtube for free? Always thought you had to have a sky or now tv sub to watch
		
Click to expand...

I think they did, but probably only Thursday/Friday. I imagine it's the same for the PGA. Not sure if afternoon featured groups will be shown either. Sadly, I suspect not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

So they pretty much just turned the US PGA into another US Open ? This looks like it could be brutal 

And shame there appears to be only one featured group - not exactly thrilling at the moment


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So they pretty much just turned the US PGA into another US Open ? This looks like it could be brutal 

And shame there appears to be only one featured group - not exactly thrilling at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but at least if you are going to have one group, it would be this one.

I find the flatness of the fairways and greens quite wierd. And I'd forgotten how much I dislike the American perchant for thick 4 inch rough lining every green and fairway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

36 players at par or better so far. At work so can't see coverage but is it playing that hard? 

https://www.pgatour.com/leaderboard.html


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2019)

This seems to be a setup purely for big hitters only and coupled with the rough I couldnâ€™t see me breaking 150 even on a good day. Nightmare 

Not particularly fair (IMO) so hoping someone like Molinari confounds The PGA and wins it.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			36 players at par or better so far. At work so can't see coverage but is it playing that hard?

https://www.pgatour.com/leaderboard.html

Click to expand...

Featured group went off on 10th and it looks ludicrously hard.

As a side issue the PGA's featured groups coverage has been beset with gremlins. We've had pics but no sound for over 10 minutes.


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So they pretty much just turned the US PGA into another US Open ? This looks like it could be brutal 

And shame there appears to be only one featured group - not exactly thrilling at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Was always going to be the case with the choice of Bethpage for the event. It's defenses are it's length and rough, factor in time of year in NY it was always going be a tough US Open style event, may see that change in coming years with different venues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Canâ€™t believe they are planning on hosting the 2024 Ryder Cup at Bethpage - itâ€™s not exactly wide open with minimal rough for them


----------



## Captainron (May 16, 2019)

I would quite happily camp out in the car park to get on the Black course. I'd take a few dozen balls with me though.....


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I would quite happily camp out in the car park to get on the Black course. I'd take a few dozen balls with me though.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that a few dozen for each hole.... I know I'd need themðŸ˜‰

But I'm with you I'd happily camp out for a round there regardless of what the score would be.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 16, 2019)

Some golf is better than no golf.
Iâ€™m putting Phil Michelson +8 for his first round.

Good to see the English boys starting well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Tommy Fleetwood having a great start , even more so when itâ€™s from the â€œharderâ€ start point

No idea whatâ€™s happening with the coverage though as itâ€™s just gone ?!
The camera work and production of this featured group is shocking


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tommy Fleetwood having a great start , even more so when itâ€™s from the â€œharderâ€ start point

No idea whatâ€™s happening with the coverage though as itâ€™s just gone ?!
The camera work and production of this featured group is shocking
		
Click to expand...

The feed itself is fine. I'm lucky its been on regular TV for near 4 hours so far and no picture/camera issues


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

My feeds pretty good to be fair.

Brooks looking like the major machine he is making himself into.

Tiger starting to look good as well, think this will be a good major again for the viewers,


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2019)

63 hits round Bethpage Black in major conditions. Thats pretty serious golf and theyre all chasing one man already it seems


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2019)

25p each way on Mike Lorenzo Vela 

-2 through 18 lol not a chance but 400/1 ðŸ˜‚

Followed him at 2 British masters comps , he seems pretty cool


----------



## sam85 (May 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			63 hits round Bethpage Black in major conditions. Thats pretty serious golf and theyre all chasing one man already it seems
		
Click to expand...

Scary thing is, it could of been even lower


----------



## MegaSteve (May 16, 2019)

Koepka shoots the lights out and the post round coverage is all about the trials and tribulations of Tiger... Obsessed or what?


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Scary thing is, it could of been even lower
		
Click to expand...

yep missed 2 or 3 very makeable putts (albeit did hole a couple of bombs too)


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2019)

Brooks definitely seems like the man to beat already, cracking round.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 16, 2019)

Sky sports on YouTube had free live coverage of Tigers group earlier. Anyone know if theyâ€™re doing similar tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I would quite happily camp out in the car park to get on the Black course. I'd take a few dozen balls with me though.....
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to camp out to do it, and you only need one ball...


----------



## Dan2501 (May 16, 2019)

Brooks is a machine. Canâ€™t watch any till I get back from Dubai on Saturday but could be over by then if Brooks keeps going.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129048210545287169


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Sounds like the brain dead have arrived at the course - Christ listen to them shouting inane rubbish


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 16, 2019)

And this is where the Ryder Cup is going to be in 2022.   That will be the end of that event.


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And this is where the Ryder Cup is going to be in 2022.   That will be the end of that event.
		
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## Beedee (May 16, 2019)

I could never understand the BBC vs Sky coverage arguments.  Unless the event is in the UK, you take the feed you're given and commentate over it.  At the moment the Sky coverage is dreadful (just a as bad as when the BBC covered it at short notice a year or two ago).  It has less atmosphere than an over-80's dominoes tournament.


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2019)

Beedee said:



			I could never understand the BBC vs Sky coverage arguments.  Unless the event is in the UK, you take the feed you're given and commentate over it.  At the moment the Sky coverage is dreadful (just a as bad as when the BBC covered it at short notice a year or two ago).  It has less atmosphere than an over-80's dominoes tournament.
		
Click to expand...

It is in HD though.

I just think the golf course is boring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

God itâ€™s dull dull - is this really a major ?! Just seems your regular tour event with stupid rough , courses looks dull with no real character that you can see and looks like there is no atmosphere beyond the drunken idiots. Canâ€™t remember a worse first days major golf


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2019)

Scrap the pga , make the players the 4th major.. call it the pga if that suits but keep at one course

Move the opens around the place all time

Would be so much better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

40 players at par or better so perhaps Bethpage wasn't quite as fearsome as predicted. Unreal round by Koepka and good start by Fleetwood. I disagree and enjoyed watching them have to plot their way round and really work hard for a par if they lost position. Far more interesting than seeing them all bomb drives with abandon as there is no rough to talk of to worry about and then hit wedges inside 10 feet. It becomes a putting competiton and far more boring to watch than this where they are always on a knife edge


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2019)

I tried to watch the feautred group coverage via the PGA website. It was the most boring and frustratng thing I ever watched. You are forced to watch a commercial before the stream starts (which is okay), be then thrown right into one of the many commercial breaks (meaning 3 minutes of more commercials usually), when you then get a glimpse of the actual footage, the players are usually waiting around before they can hit their shot. Just as you are actually about to see a real golf shot, the stream breaks down and needs to reload, throwing you right back into the vicious comemrcial watcing cycle ... and then, the first time Koepka actually did hit a shot while my stream was actually working, the camera missed it and kept on Molinari who was still planning his next shot. The commentator said "We will show you Koepka's shot later" ... then the stream broke down again ... I gave up after that and watched the semi-final of the Eurovision song contest instead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Scrap the pga , make the players the 4th major.. call it the pga if that suits but keep at one course

Move the opens around the place all time

Would be so much better
		
Click to expand...

Why the players ? Why not an event in Europe or Asia or Australia? Why on another parkland course which bar a couple of holes is pretty dull. 

The PGA is fine had some cracking events and some great courses - this Comp so far is dull down to the coverage from the US


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why the players ? Why not an event in Europe or Asia or Australia? Why on another parkland course which bar a couple of holes is pretty dull.

The PGA is fine had some cracking events and some great courses - this Comp so far is dull down to the coverage from the US
		
Click to expand...

You ain't going to change the coverage so why mention it on every major thread. That is the way they present their golf and if that means the course comes over as dull and uninteresting there's nothing that can be done. I actually thought Bethpage played quite fair yesterday. Yes, the drunken idiots are annoying but you are getting that at most majors, RC etc so again, nothing will change in the coverage and they'll still be heard. I don't really see how you can simply have a competition in Europe or Asia and deem it a major. Does golf really need another major anyway?


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2019)

Capella said:



			I tried to watch the feautred group coverage via the PGA website. It was the most boring and frustratng thing I ever watched. You are forced to watch a commercial before the stream starts (which is okay), be then thrown right into one of the many commercial breaks (meaning 3 minutes of more commercials usually), when you then get a glimpse of the actual footage, the players are usually waiting around before they can hit their shot. Just as you are actually about to see a real golf shot, the stream breaks down and needs to reload, throwing you right back into the vicious comemrcial watcing cycle ... and then, the first time Koepka actually did hit a shot while my stream was actually working, the camera missed it and kept on Molinari who was still planning his next shot. The commentator said "We will show you Koepka's shot later" ... then the stream broke down again ... I gave up after that and watched the semi-final of the Eurovision song contest instead

Click to expand...

On the flipside, the featured group coverage was perfect for me because I was at work. Had it on my phone in front of me, and just glanced down every now and then when they were playing a shot.   Koepka's round was an absolute masterclass. Been saying for ages that he's the best golfer in the world for me. Doesn't seem to have any weaknesses.


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2019)

Loved it last night, some of the holes look stunning from the tee boxes.
Bring on the weekend ðŸ†


----------



## Slab (May 17, 2019)

Canâ€™t complain too much about the â€˜earlyâ€™ feature group coverage, its extra content on top of the scheduled broadcast after all. Would be nice if there was more than a single feature group (even one group on each 9 would do) But it was all the current Major holders together so the group chosen was the right one

Iâ€™ll guess today's feature group will be the McIlroy/Day/Mickelson group (all Major winners but not for a looooong time)


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2019)

double bogey, bogey, double bogey. Thatll be Rory done then


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

Managed to get onto the PGA website stream - DJ making it look dead easy at the minute. Driving it incredibly and knocking it close. Brooks has got some competition.


----------



## adam6177 (May 17, 2019)

I know this has been said a billion times.....but the players on the US tour really should be forced to shout fore.  It's so damn dangerous.


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2019)

Working from home today... iPad with SkyGo is next to the PC I am working off.... featured group with Rory and Phil.... chopping it round!!


----------



## adam6177 (May 17, 2019)

IanM said:



			Working from home today... iPad with SkyGo is next to the PC I am working off.... featured group with Rory and Phil.... chopping it round!!  

Click to expand...

I noticed Jason day too.... beginning to wonder if I'd break 200 round there.


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2019)

No need to shout "fore"...they are wider than the galleries!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

TM'll be happy. A lot of people in the US would have been getting free drivers if Rory had won!


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Managed to get onto the PGA website stream - DJ making it look dead easy at the minute. Driving it incredibly and knocking it close. Brooks has got some competition.
		
Click to expand...

You've done a Homer and cursed him. I have my 2 quid on DJ, keep your mouth shut!


----------



## Yant (May 17, 2019)

Stuck Â£30 on Brooks straight after the Masters. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You've done a Homer and cursed him. I have my 2 quid on DJ, keep your mouth shut! 

Click to expand...

Oops. Not making it look so easy anymore 

Shout-out Fitzpatrick. Struggled yesterday but currently -6 thru 13.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I know this has been said a billion times.....but the players on the US tour really should be forced to shout fore.  It's so damn dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of shouting from Day and Philly just now - nobody seemed to move


----------



## ger147 (May 17, 2019)

Brilliant 2nd 9 holes for McIlroy. Fingers crossed he makes the weekend.


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

what a back 9 from Beemer. Itâ€™d be great if he could make the cut following that ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			double bogey, bogey, double bogey. Thatll be Rory done then
		
Click to expand...

Not. Yet.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2019)

It was quite comical watching Rory, Jason and Phil hacking around the par 5 7th like a trio of 20 handicappers, then walking off with 2 birdies and a par


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not. Yet.  

Click to expand...

rory playing well in a major once the pressures off, surely not


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 17, 2019)

According to the adverts that have just been on Sky, The Div 2 playoff first legs are on tonight and tomorrow, get your money on a 1-0 Tranmere win and 1-1 draw in the other game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2019)

Some birdies flying in now - Scott on a roll , what a great round from Fitzpatrick. Scoring seems better today. 


In other news - Is Fowler growing a mullet ðŸ˜²


----------



## ger147 (May 17, 2019)

Awesome drive from Koepka on the 1st.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In other news - Is Fowler growing a mullet ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

I think he's re-growing the early Tour Fowler mop. Been a bit long at the back for a while.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2019)

Brooks is going to run away with this


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some birdies flying in now - Scott on a roll , what a great round from Fitzpatrick. Scoring seems better today.


In other news - Is Fowler growing a mullet ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Fitz seems to love a second round fight back, did it at Augusta as well.
Also likes a tough course, won his US amateur at Medina .


----------



## Siolag (May 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Brooks is going to run away with this
		
Click to expand...

He looks imperious!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

Not missed a fairway and every putt he's had has gone right in the middle for Brooks. Heck of an impressive start!


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

Siolag said:



			He looks imperious!
		
Click to expand...

The most irritating word commonly used in sports broadcasting.

Thanks.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not missed a fairway and every putt he's had has gone right in the middle for Brooks. Heck of an impressive start!
		
Click to expand...

Follows that with a 209 yard uphill 6 iron! Different game. I'm chuffed with a vaguely straight 19Âº hybrid at 210!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 17, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Follows that with a 209 yard uphill 6 iron! Different game. I'm chuffed with a vaguely straight 19Âº hybrid at 210!
		
Click to expand...

Uphill but wind behind probably neutralised that and was 210 pin but he didn't fly it anywhere near all the way, barely carried the bunker. Still a big hit, probably a 190 carry but not _that_ crazy. Another bird though and takes him to double figures. Good luck to anyone trying to catch him!


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2019)

Is anyone else starting to think Brooks would win every weekend if he could be bothered?


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

Yep. That is about it.


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Is anyone else starting to think Brooks would win every weekend if he could be bothered?
		
Click to expand...

Largely because, and Claude Harmon never mentions him when talking about how he coaches Brooks, he uses Pete Cowan as a short game coach. Plus some mental coaching.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Is anyone else starting to think Brooks would win every weekend if he could be bothered?
		
Click to expand...

Lots of variables - all depends on how the rest of the field are playing as well , plenty of players who at their A game could also win every week But right now Koepka is on a hot streak of major form - we have seen a lot of players do it over the years but only one has sustained it over a significant period 

I donâ€™t think this Comp is as done as suggested - he is playing well but also ridding his luck a number of times , itâ€™s golf and it doesnâ€™t take much for that to flip


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

Think weâ€™ve now got to stop saying that if Rory brings his A game he wins.
A few others on tour now have a A game as good as Roryâ€™s.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think weâ€™ve now got to stop saying that if Rory brings his A game he wins.
A few others on tour now have a A game as good as Roryâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

Better even?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Better even?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly,havenâ€™t really seen Rory at his best for a long time. 
Heâ€™s no better than the Likes of DJ & Koepka on their day imo.


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think weâ€™ve now got to stop saying that if Rory brings his A game he wins.
A few others on tour now have a A game as good as Roryâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree!
I think his A game is better than virtually everyone else. But his B game is worse than most other elite  players D games.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I disagree!
I think his A game is better than virtually everyone else. But his B game is worse than most other elite  players D games.
		
Click to expand...

So when Rory as won with his A game did he break course records? 
Did he win by bigger margins than previous winners on the same course? 

What makes him better than DJ if they are both on it?


----------



## happyhacker (May 17, 2019)

What a 3 wood that was from Brooks on the par 5. Incredible hit uphill ðŸ˜¯


----------



## Wolf (May 17, 2019)

I love watching Koepka play the way he attacks the course and brings it out in big moments..

Personally I think Brooks A game beats Rory when it comes to big events as he seems mentally stronger with a better short game to


----------



## Captainron (May 17, 2019)

Tiger might be looking forward to a weekend off here


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So when Rory as won with his A game did he break course records?
Did he win by bigger margins than previous winners on the same course?

What makes him better than DJ if they are both on it?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s won 2 majors by 8 shots, which, unless youâ€™re trying to state otherwise, is pretty damned good!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Heâ€™s won 2 majors by 8 shots, which, unless youâ€™re trying to state otherwise, is pretty damned good!
		
Click to expand...

I was asking a question,which you have answered ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Tiger as won by bigger margins in majors,so by your reckoning he beats Rory with his A game?


----------



## Wolf (May 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was asking a question,which you have answered ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Tiger as won by bigger margins in majors,so by your reckoning he beats Rory with his A game?
		
Click to expand...

I think the thing about Rory and his A game is that 5-7 years ago it was way ahead. Now his A game gets him in contention but has to go by someone like Koepka who is imo all around a better player especially mentally.

But then I like Koepka and not Rory so maybe I'm as biased as all the Rory fans are.

Side note though so good to see Spieth up there after 2 rounds, love to see him finish strong and begin contending again in the big events.


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was asking a question,which you have answered ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Tiger as won by bigger margins in majors,so by your reckoning he beats Rory with his A game?
		
Click to expand...

I still believe Rory can do stuff the others canâ€™t.
But like I said before, when it doesnâ€™t go well he cannot score like others . Molinari, Fowler, Rose, DJ etc score better on bad days than Rory.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think the thing about Rory and his A game is that 5-7 years ago it was way ahead. Now his A game gets him in contention but has to go by someone like Koepka who is imo all around a better player especially mentally.

But then I like Koepka and not Rory so maybe I'm as biased as all the Rory fans are.

Side note though so good to see Spieth up there after 2 rounds, love to see him finish strong and begin contending again in the big events.
		
Click to expand...

I do like Rory,just think other players are at least as good as him.


----------



## 6535 (May 17, 2019)

Go Rich BeemðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Go home tigger ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2019)

Some performance by BK....great about Beemer....

No Tiger should mean a few sports tourists stay away, so less daft shouting out.. Ryder Cup there will be carnage


----------



## Tongo (May 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Some performance by BK....great about Beemer....

No Tiger should mean a few sports tourists stay away, so less daft shouting out.. Ryder Cup there will be carnage
		
Click to expand...


Watched the highlights of Koepka's round on You Tube this morning. That was some performance! 

Almost put it on mute though as the fans were nauseating and the US commentary is woeful.


----------



## Chris1967 (May 18, 2019)

You wonder why half the crowd bother to turn up to tournaments ,when they spend most of it behind a mobile filming ,or as I have noticed,quite frequently texting someone as a player is taking his shot!
Isn't it a distraction to the players as well?

I think tournaments should follow the masters and ban the use of the wretched things during the event.

Think this isn't done yet regarding the winner,exciting third round coming up...


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I still believe Rory can do stuff the others canâ€™t.
But like I said before, when it doesnâ€™t go well he cannot score like others . Molinari, Fowler, Rose, DJ etc score better on bad days than Rory.
		
Click to expand...


Id love to know what Rory can do that Koepka is missing out on currently


----------



## ademac (May 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Id love to know what Rory can do that Koepka is missing out on currently 

Click to expand...

So would I!
But the answer is nothing, he canâ€™t do anything better than any other of the top players.
Iâ€™m a big fan of Rory but Iâ€™m not deluded or believe that if he brings his â€œA GAMEâ€ he is unbeatable as that is just simply not the case.


----------



## Chris1967 (May 18, 2019)

Koepka is unbeatable at the moment,unreal he is 12 under on a course as long as bethpage ,and with rough just off the fairway if he keeps it up it will rank as one of the best performances seen in any major.

I would  be pleased to break 100 playing off 10 at that course.


----------



## JamesR (May 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Id love to know what Rory can do that Koepka is missing out on currently 

Click to expand...

Well, until Sunday evening at least, heâ€™s managed a win this season and hasnâ€™t missed a cut yet. Which Koepka hasnâ€™t .


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2019)

Stunning tee shot on 8 par3 from Rory 

Is it just coincidence that every player bar 1 in the feature groups on all three days has worn Nike kit?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I still believe Rory can do stuff the others canâ€™t.
But like I said before, when it doesnâ€™t go well he cannot score like others . Molinari, Fowler, Rose, DJ etc score better on bad days than Rory.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sums it up - when on form Rory can destroy courses with eases but I still think the competition is so strong right now itâ€™s near on impossible for a player to be at that top form for a consistent period. Rory has been in great form this year but he just needs to get four good rounds going in the majors 

It would be outstanding if we could have - Rory , Rose , Koepka , DJ all on form in a major - imagine the ball striking.

Rory is still going to win more majors , I really donâ€™t see Rose winning any more and not sure about DJ , Koepka certainly will imo


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2019)

It has little to do with what Rory can do if and when he's ever 'on' again, there's just too many others at the same level

At this stage in his career he is far more dependent on other players being 'off' their game in order for him to win a major


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			It has little to do with what Rory can do if and when he's ever 'on' again, there's just too many others at the same level

At this stage in his career he is far more dependent on other players being 'off' their game in order for him to win a major
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I know this has been said a billion times.....but the players on the US tour really should be forced to shout fore.  It's so damn dangerous.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I think that sums it up - when on form Rory can destroy courses with eases but I still think the competition is so strong right now itâ€™s near on impossible for a player to be at that top form for a consistent period. Rory has been in great form this year but he just needs to get four good rounds going in the majors

It would be outstanding if we could have - Rory , Rose , Koepka , DJ all on form in a major - imagine the ball striking.

Rory is still going to win more majors , I really donâ€™t see Rose winning any more and not sure about DJ , Koepka certainly will imo
		
Click to expand...

I think if he wins anymore itâ€™ll be the open. His record at the us and pga has been poor for a few years now. Augusta although suited to him, is a massive psychological block.

Iâ€™d love to see him complete the slam, but tbh atm I donâ€™t see how his A game would have been any better than what Koepka did Thursday. Iâ€™d like to see them all at their best too, to see if he really is that much better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if he wins anymore itâ€™ll be the open. His record at the us and pga has been poor for a few years now. Augusta although suited to him, is a massive psychological block.

Iâ€™d love to see him complete the slam, but tbh atm I donâ€™t see how his A game would have been any better than what Koepka did Thursday. Iâ€™d like to see them all at their best too, to see if he really is that much better.
		
Click to expand...

Rory has had those rounds as well and in majors , just like Rose has , DJ , Scott etc etc - they have all had rounds where they have destroyed a course in a major. But itâ€™s all guess work until these players all hit top form at the same time to really see.

Itâ€™s a shame that every time a major comes round when Rory isnt contending he is written off , he is only just turned 30.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rory has had those rounds as well and in majors , just like Rose has , DJ , Scott etc etc - they have all had rounds where they have destroyed a course in a major. But itâ€™s all guess work until these players all hit top form at the same time to really see.

Itâ€™s a shame that every time a major comes round when Rory is contending he is written off , he is only just turned 30.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not been written off. 
Weâ€™re just having a discussion.
Isnâ€™t that why weâ€™re here? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rory has had those rounds as well and in majors , just like Rose has , DJ , Scott etc etc - they have all had rounds where they have destroyed a course in a major. But itâ€™s all guess work until these players all hit top form at the same time to really see.

Itâ€™s a shame that every time a major comes round when Rory is contending he is written off , he is only just turned 30.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's his age, probably more to do with the fact that it's 5 years since he was 'on' in a major and now there's at least half a dozen others who are every bit as good as he is when they're 'on' 
We still see Rory 'on' for several holes but that just won't cut it at the sharp end of the majors


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			It has little to do with what Rory can do if and when he's ever 'on' again, there's just too many others at the same level

At this stage in his career he is far more dependent on other players being 'off' their game in order for him to win a major
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that largely true for any of the top 20 though..?
Tiger played well at Augusta but if others had stepped up he may not have won.
You need more than a decent dose of good fortune to win any Major.
You need the other top players to have off days - that even goes for Brooks this weekend.
Granted, he's been superb but nobody else is going with him.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rory has had those rounds as well and in majors , just like Rose has , DJ , Scott etc etc - they have all had rounds where they have destroyed a course in a major. But itâ€™s all guess work until these players all hit top form at the same time to really see.

Itâ€™s a shame that every time a major comes round when Rory isnt contending he is written off , he is only just turned 30.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall when Rory last had a first round like that. He has hit good scores. But when he last had a round clearly better than the rest of the field?

Also. Why is it wrong for people to question him and yet OK for others to claim he's the best of the best when on it. when in the last 5 years his record in majors and PGA events doesn't show this? 

Certainly not writing him off. But I wouldn't say more majors are as likely as they were 5 years ago.


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Isn't that largely true for any of the top 20 though..?
Tiger played well at Augusta but if others had stepped up he may not have won.
You need more than a decent dose of good fortune to win any Major.
You need the other top players to have off days - that even goes for Brooks this weekend.
Granted, he's been superb but nobody else is going with him.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree
Except for that point that keeps getting rolled out that Rory is untouchable when he's on
If you're untouchable it really doesn't matter what any other player does, you'll win


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I can't recall when Rory last had a first round like that. He has hit good scores. *But when he last had a round clearly better than the rest of the field?*

Also. Why is it wrong for people to question him and yet OK for others to claim he's the best of the best when on it. when in the last 5 years his record in majors and PGA events doesn't show this?

Certainly not writing him off. But I wouldn't say more majors are as likely as they were 5 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Koepka was only one better than the guy behind and I guess you could say Roryâ€™s second round at Sawgrass with a 7 under round after his opening 5 under 

I donâ€™t think anyone said itâ€™s wrong to question him ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Just to clarify,some seem to have taken this the wrong way. 
Personally I think Rory will win another major,also if he turns up for 4 days he can beat anybody,but so can Dj,Brooks and even Jason Day imo. 

His A game is no better than other top players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Totally agree
Except for that point that keeps getting rolled out that Rory is untouchable when he's on
If you're untouchable it really doesn't matter what any other player does, you'll win
		
Click to expand...

Have people really said Rory is â€œuntouchableâ€ ?


----------



## Parsaregood (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have people really said Rory is â€œuntouchableâ€ ?
		
Click to expand...

Problem with rory is even though he is from northern Ireland he is also 'British' and with that comes the world beater attitude and the media hype. Very much like the English national team at events  Yes he is a world class player but there are another 15 of him playing every week, he ain't goina run away with anything and he is far from untouchable as a golfer


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Koepka was only one better than the guy behind and I guess you could say Roryâ€™s second round at Sawgrass with a 7 under round after his opening 5 under

I donâ€™t think anyone said itâ€™s wrong to question him ?
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were discussing majors. 
We are also discussing the top guys performances. Lots of players have one off rounds. Where was Lee after round two? 

My point was simply that people claim that at his best Rory is still the best. For me that's hard to prove as like you say. They very Rarely go head to head on form, but for me over the last 5 years lots of other players have put 3/4 good rounds together far more often than Rory. Kinda dispelling this myth that Rory is somehow the on form.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

If Rory played his best for the first 3 rounds this wk would he have blown Brooks away? 

Of course not.


----------



## Parsaregood (May 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If Rory played his best for the first 3 rounds this wk would he have blown Brooks away?

Of course not.
		
Click to expand...

Dont think he'd be up there with Brooks at his best


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Back to the comp. Brilliant to see Beemer after his round. Clearly chuffed to have made the weekend. For me that's a posstive to past champs getting to go back. 

It obviously means a lot to him to have the opportunity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought we were discussing majors.
We are also discussing the top guys performances. Lots of players have one off rounds. Where was Lee after round two?

My point was simply that people claim that at his best Rory is still the best. For me that's hard to prove as like you say. They very Rarely go head to head on form, but for me over the last 5 years lots of other players have put 3/4 good rounds together far more often than Rory.* Kinda dispelling this myth that Rory is somehow the on form.*

Click to expand...

But he has been on form this season ? In fact his results this season have been excellent - and I think itâ€™s one year in the last 5 where he hasnâ€™t won a tournament when he was injured. He may not have won majors in those 5 years but he has won - WGC , Fed Ex plus a number of other tournaments - I think 11 tournament wins in that period ? Will be interesting to know who has won more in that period.

And I donâ€™t see these claims of â€œuntouchableâ€ and best of the best etc etc. 

Maybe are reading far too much into want some are saying


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have people really said Rory is â€œuntouchableâ€ ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Dont think he'd be up there with Brooks at his best
		
Click to expand...

Of course he would - itâ€™s stupid it even suggest he wouldnâ€™t be up there challenging him. He wouldnâ€™t blow him away but he would challenge Koepka.


----------



## Parsaregood (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course he would - itâ€™s stupid it even suggest he wouldnâ€™t be up there challenging him. He wouldnâ€™t blow him away but he would challenge Koepka.
		
Click to expand...

He would struggle to match what Brooks is doing even at his best, rory makes too many unforced errors and thats his biggest weakness always has been


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But he has been on form this season ? In fact his results this season have been excellent - and I think itâ€™s one year in the last 5 where he hasnâ€™t won a tournament when he was injured. He may not have won majors in those 5 years but he has won - WGC , Fed Ex plus a number of other tournaments - I think 11 tournament wins in that period ? Will be interesting to know who has won more in that period.

And I donâ€™t see these claims of â€œuntouchableâ€ and best of the best etc etc.

Maybe are reading far too much into want some are saying
		
Click to expand...

I believe the quote was. "on form he can do things the others can't". Pretty sure most people interpret that the same way I have.

I'd probably hazard a guess that on the US tour Rose, DJ and schauffele have won more since 2015.
Again I'm not denying his talent or success, but the best are judged on majors. A few years ago I don't think many doubted he'd surpass Faldo. I doubt he will now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course he would - itâ€™s stupid it even suggest he wouldnâ€™t be up there challenging him. He wouldnâ€™t blow him away but he would challenge Koepka.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s an opinion Phil ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			He would struggle to match what Brooks is doing even at his best, rory makes too many unforced errors and thats his biggest weakness always has been
		
Click to expand...

If both players are on form then they are going to be near impossible to separate - Koepka is not the complete golfer just like Rory isnâ€™t - Koepka also makes unforced errors but this week he has got away with a few at the moment - and thatâ€™s what helps players win these big tournaments. 



Papas1982 said:



			I believe the quote was. "on form he can do things the others can't". Pretty sure most people interpret that the same way I have.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a good statement - Rory can drive the ball like no other when he is on form 




			I'd probably hazard a guess that on the US tour Rose, DJ and schauffele have won more since 2015.
Again I'm not denying his talent or success, but the best are judged on majors. A few years ago I don't think many doubted he'd surpass Faldo. I doubt he will now.
		
Click to expand...


Rose has won about 8 times , DJ about 10/11 , Schauffele about 4 or 5 .

And I still see him passing Faldo


----------



## Parsaregood (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If both players are on form then they are going to be near impossible to separate - Koepka is not the complete golfer just like Rory isnâ€™t - Koepka also makes unforced errors but this week he has got away with a few at the moment - and thatâ€™s what helps players win these big tournaments.



Itâ€™s a good statement - Rory can drive the ball like no other when he is on form




Rose has won about 8 times , DJ about 10/11 , Schauffele about 4 or 5 .

And I still see him passing Faldo
		
Click to expand...

Koepka doesn't make the same amount of unforced errors as rory does, also your saying rory can drive it like no other on form have you seen how koepka is driving it this week ? You have to be kidding. Rory hasn't been capable of stringing 4 good rounds together in a major for a few years now, he seems ok when he doesn't really have a chance to win but will post a low number and sneak a top 10 but it just isn't there when it matters, he starts blowing wedges over greens n stuff, you just dont see other top players consistently do that


----------



## IanM (May 18, 2019)

Forget all that.....

......what on earth is Justin Rose wearing ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			He would struggle to match what Brooks is doing even at his best, rory makes too many unforced errors and thats his biggest weakness always has been
		
Click to expand...

This, and it is becoming more and more evident in majors where he never seems to feature at the moment. Trying too hard perhaps, loss of form at bad times or simply not good enough to keep up as others like Koepka come through


----------



## Whydowedoit (May 18, 2019)

Matt Wallace having a good tournament. Gave him a hard time on Sunday, very pleased to hear him apologise for that. So now maybe Matt can challenge? Would love to hear the starter announce the name of Jazz Janewattananond..!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If both players are on form then they are going to be near impossible to separate - Koepka is not the complete golfer just like Rory isnâ€™t - Koepka also makes unforced errors but this week he has got away with a few at the moment - and thatâ€™s what helps players win these big tournaments.



Itâ€™s a good statement - Rory can drive the ball like no other when he is on form




Rose has won about 8 times , DJ about 10/11 , Schauffele about 4 or 5 .

And I still see him passing Faldo
		
Click to expand...

Rory is awesome with the driver when hitting it well. 
But certainly seen others do the same.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Whydowedoit said:



			Matt Wallace having a good tournament. Gave him a hard time on Sunday, very pleased to hear him apologise for that. So now maybe Matt can challenge? Would love to hear the starter announce the name of Jazz Janewattananond..!!
		
Click to expand...

Or as I called him last night in the bar Jazzy J. Is the Fresh Prince on the bag?


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2019)

First bit of trouble tonight for Brooks, still playing superb though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Forget all that.....

......what on earth is Justin Rose wearing ? 

Click to expand...

I'm sure he is getting shed loads to wear this new gear but it was a shocking choice by his agent. The stuff he wears now is so far removed from straight Brit Justin. He must be embarrassed when the stuff gets delivered to him each week. I hope the other Brits on tour are ripping him about it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

BrianM said:



			First bit of trouble tonight for Brooks, still playing superb though.
		
Click to expand...

Got through 7 and 8 unscathed in the end. However another fairway missed on 10 and is the pressure kicking in? How big a lead is enough?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure he is getting shed loads to wear this new gear but it was a shocking choice by his agent. The stuff he wears now is so far removed from straight Brit Justin. He must be embarrassed when the stuff gets delivered to him each week. I hope the other Brits on tour are ripping him about it.
		
Click to expand...

I saw an interview with him where he stated one of the reasons for changing sponsorship was so that he COULD wear more extravagant outfits.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw an interview with him where he stated one of the reasons for changing sponsorship was so that he COULD wear more extravagant outfits.
		
Click to expand...

Has he ever struck you as an extravagant clothing type of guy ðŸ¤”? He couldn't be more straight down the middle. He will be doing dad dancing on the 1st tee next ðŸ˜³


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Shows how interesting the golf is when there's more chat about Rosie's threads...
Am I the only one finding it a bit dull..?


----------



## Wolf (May 18, 2019)

I'm enjoying the PGA, the course starting to show its teeth and Brooks is doing what is needed. 

However as others say Rose's clothes.. If he is actually choosing those outfits he really has no taste. Don't think I'll be buying Bonobos anytime soon....


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has he ever struck you as an extravagant clothing type of guy ðŸ¤”? He couldn't be more straight down the middle. He will be doing dad dancing on the 1st tee next ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

I agree that's how he's always come across, but i think he is trying to reinvent himself slightly. He got to world no1 but was like 5th choice at taylormade. Maybe he is trying to stand out a bit?


----------



## IainP (May 18, 2019)

Couple of errors from Brooks.

[Just for Imurg ðŸ™‚] In my opinion they weren't forced or unforced errors, just errors.
I think a sport needs one shared ball (tennis, footy, etc.) for forced errors to be a thing, and strokeplay golf just isn't that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129813580453335041
Why do they think this is what people want to watch ? Why are you putting the actual swing into a small box and then showing a really poor shot trace ?! 

The golf appears dull because of the way they are showing it as well as the droning sky commentary 

And why are the crowds still shouting out Tiger to the players - he isnâ€™t there


----------



## sam85 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129813580453335041
Why do they think this is what people want to watch ? Why are you putting the actual swing into a small box and then showing a really poor shot trace ?!

The golf appears dull because of the way they are showing it as well as the droning sky commentary

And why are the crowds still shouting out Tiger to the players - he isnâ€™t there
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have a real dislike for sky's golf coverage. I'm struggling to understand why you keep watching it if it's so dull ðŸ¤”


----------



## sam85 (May 18, 2019)

This tournament would be a whole lot more exciting if koepka wasnt running away with this but you've got to admire the way hes played so far this week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			You seem to have a real dislike for sky's golf coverage. I'm struggling to understand why you keep watching it if it's so dull ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

If you can let me know how else I can watch it legally Iâ€™ll happily turn over - but I guess you missed the tweet that itâ€™s the CBS rubbish thatâ€™s ruining this


----------



## sam85 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you can let me know how else I can watch it legally Iâ€™ll happily turn over - but I guess you missed the tweet that itâ€™s the CBS rubbish thatâ€™s ruining this
		
Click to expand...

I'm just saying it seems like all you've done on this thread is moan about one thing or another, the course is boring, the fans are idiots the coverage is terrible, commentary awful etc etc. If it's really that bad then try switching over and watching Eurovision or something ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you can let me know how else I can watch it legally Iâ€™ll happily turn over - but I guess you missed the tweet that itâ€™s the CBS rubbish thatâ€™s ruining this
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho Phil you do seem to spend a lot of time whinging whilst watching the majors (unless itâ€™s on the BBC,obviously).
If itâ€™s not good viewing for you then stop watching ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
Simples


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I'm just saying it seems like all you've done on this thread is moan about one thing or another, the course is boring, the fans are idiots the coverage is terrible, commentary awful etc etc. If it's really that bad then try switching over and watching Eurovision or something ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just LiverpoolPhil for you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I'm just saying it seems like all you've done on this thread is moan about one thing or another, the course is boring, the fans are idiots the coverage is terrible, commentary awful etc etc. If it's really that bad then try switching over and watching Eurovision or something ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a forum - people moan , I pay to watch golf , pay to watch the majors and if I donâ€™t get good value Iâ€™ll moan about it - have switched over plenty of times during the past three days. 

So what do you think of this innovation CBS are trying ( or did you just want to discuss what I should watch )  ,  people moaning about it all over Twitter ðŸ˜² -god help us.


----------



## sam85 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a forum - people moan , I pay to watch golf , pay to watch the majors and if I donâ€™t get good value Iâ€™ll moan about it - have switched over plenty of times during the past three days.

So what do you think of this innovation CBS are trying ( or did you just want to discuss what I should watch )  ,  people moaning about it all over Twitter ðŸ˜² -god help us.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely hate it and hope they scrap its use after this tournament.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

Aerial shot-tracer is the worst innovation they've tried, it's dreadful and has been rightfully slated. Hopefully won't see it again after this tournament!

Anyone excited to watch Brooks and Harold Varner the III battling it out tonight then?


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Aerial shot-tracer is the worst innovation they've tried, it's dreadful and has been rightfully slated. Hopefully won't see it again after this tournament!

Anyone excited to watch Brooks and Harold Varner the III battling it out tonight then? 

Click to expand...

Aerial shot tracer 100% has been garbage. 

But I am certainly looking forward to seeing the final round, got a few bets on that can still make this interesting plus had Â£35 Brooks at 12/1


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Aerial shot tracer 100% has been garbage.

But I am certainly looking forward to seeing the final round, got a few bets on that can still make this interesting plus had Â£35 Brooks at 12/1
		
Click to expand...

That'll help pay for the new clubs.....


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

Koepka shot level par in round 3, his worst so far, think the tournament needs him to continue that trend & go a couple or more worse for the final round to become proper interesting.


----------



## happyhacker (May 19, 2019)

I don't see Koepka being within 5 shots of 2nd place after the 4th round. Always good to watch quality golf, but the viewing spectacle lacks something when it's a bit of a canter.


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

Breeze is supposed to pick up a little today..Brooks might shoot 72 but can you see anyone else shooting 64 or less?
Sure, it can all change in a couple of holes but I just can't see it being an exciting back 9....hope I'm wrong


----------



## User62651 (May 19, 2019)

Too tough a course for one of the top ten to really get a run at Koepka, he needs to implode a la Greg Norman 96 Masters but cant see it, with such a lead and how far he hits it he can put the driver away, just find fariways and greens and 2 putt, no need to chase flags so take the risk out of each hole. Got a couple of quid on him so here's hoping.

Shame Johnson made a hash of 18, would've been a good long drive contest last round if nothing else.

Going to be odd having The Open as the last major.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Too tough a course for one of the top ten to really get a run at Koepka, he needs to implode a la Greg Norman 96 Masters but cant see it, with such a lead and how far he hits it he can put the driver away, just find fariways and greens and 2 putt, *no need to chase flags* so take the risk out of each hole. Got a couple of quid on him so here's hoping.

Shame Johnson made a hash of 18, would've been a good long drive contest last round if nothing else.

Going to be odd having The Open as the last major.
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen of his dropped shots there's been a few 3 putts from distance, so I don't think he can afford to be too lax in the flag chasing department; is there a danger that if he stops what he's been doing for 3 rounds then he could have the bad round that the field needs him to have in order to stand any chance?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130150606461644802
Also, Marty Jertson is a legend. Works full-time at Ping, is named on over 150 patents and made the cut this week. Just gave a great demo on Sky as well, came across so well!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

I hope my new hero Jazzy J does well. Can't see Koepka collapsing and if the wind gets up I can't see how anyone else can go ow enough to challenge. Personally I've enjoyed watching it and it makes a real difference to see them having to craft a score and scramble rather than bomb and wedge like normal


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

And then it was 5... with 17 to go.  Game on.


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2019)

Pleased to see Danny Willettt's return to form continues.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2019)

Why are Sky still showing shots from someone 13 shots off the lead


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Why are Sky still showing shots from someone 13 shots off the lead 

Click to expand...

because he used to be world number one... won a few majors.. was the face of EA games and had a public break up

at least Tigers won a major in the past 5 years


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

Varner goes left from deep rough..
Radar says" that's gone left...into the jungle...where the elephants go to die"


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

Welcome to playing in the final group Varner...


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

So much for Varners good start  Nice to see DJ turn it on though, hopefully Brooks will make a couple of mistakes to make it interesting. Just a shame theyâ€™re not playing together! Best two in the game for me at the minute.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 19, 2019)

What the hell is Sky doing, showing a piece about Koepka , during the final round? All those players to show in action and we have to endure a recorded potted history of his golf life when all the action is happening on the Course,
Surely there were not that many USA adverts slots they had to fill?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What the hell is Sky doing, showing a piece about Koepka , during the final round? All those players to show in action and we have to endure a recorded potted history of his golf life when all the action is happening on the Course,
*Surely there were not that many USA adverts slots they had to fill?[*/QUOTE]

I wouldn't be surprised if there are that many advert break, American TV is notorious for it.  I don't know if it is the case here, but at some events where the host broadcaster, and hence Sky's feed, change at different times of the day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

If I never had to watch Patrick Cantlay hit another golf shot Iâ€™d be very, very happy. Miserable watching him faff around and stand over the ball for 10 minutes before hitting the bloody thing. Painful.


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

With Koepka generally being a non-faffer, am surprised more has been made of how this may be a good thing on the impressionable.


----------



## chimpo1 (May 19, 2019)

Just saw Justin Rose wearing Nike trainers. Has he left Adidas?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Bjerregaard and Glover making light work of the 17th and not a putter to be seen.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bjerregaard and Glover making light work of the 17th and not a putter to be seen. 

Click to expand...

Putting is so over rated.


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			That'll help pay for the new clubs.....
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it will,. It may help towards a set of P790 irons that I keep looking at.... 

As for the Golf conditiona starting to look really tough out there with the gusts of wind.. Id be happy to break 150 out there ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

Crow said:



			Pleased to see Danny Willettt's return to form continues.
		
Click to expand...

You jinxed him â˜ ï¸


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You jinxed him â˜ ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, should have kept my big mouth shut!


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

Those shoes Brooks is wearing are truly the worst Iâ€™ve ever seen ðŸ¤¢


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

How many times do sky want to say far from over?! Trying to build some tension 

Brooks may be on a bogey streak right now but one birdie is all he needs

Trying to create a tiny bit of tension because the comp has been pretty much over since Thursday


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			So much for Varners good start  Nice to see DJ turn it on though, hopefully Brooks will make a couple of mistakes to make it interesting. Just a shame theyâ€™re not playing together! Best two in the game for me at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

It's finally happening! Could be a tense last few holes if DJ makes birdie here. Invested interest as I had my 2 quid on DJ to win at the start.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's finally happening! Could be a tense last few holes if DJ makes birdie here. Invested interest as I had my 2 quid on DJ to win at the start. 

Click to expand...

Thought you didnâ€™t rate dj ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

What a round from Dustin. Incredible golf, he is so damn good. Brooks lead reduced to just 2.


----------



## IanM (May 19, 2019)

I was about to go to bed...
 Not now!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Can we get radar off the mic ..


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Brooks, oops. Gsme on.


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Can we get radar off the mic ..
		
Click to expand...

Radarâ€™s brilliant. At least he actually knows whatâ€™s happening!


----------



## 6535 (May 19, 2019)

Has any one said.....



ITS FAR FROM OVER ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MartynB (May 19, 2019)

Wheels coming off for Koepka


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

6535 said:



			Has any one said.....



ITS FAR FROM OVER ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Think they have been saying it from the first tee off Thursday


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

Koepka needs to hold strong now especially with my money on him ðŸ˜‚

Spieth could still win me a little with an each way to...


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Koepka needs to hold strong now especially with my money on him ðŸ˜‚

Spieth could still win me a little with an each way to...
		
Click to expand...

Good to see him back in a bit of form


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2019)

Only one in it now


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Good to see him back in a bit of form
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it really is , always liked him so hopefully this is the start of brighter things again.


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Think they have been saying it from the first tee off Thursday
		
Click to expand...

and they were right


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			and they were right
		
Click to expand...

Every time they utter it DJ ends up on the rough..


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Yep, DJ has blown the chase, as it were. The moment has gone.


----------



## 6535 (May 19, 2019)

You gotta laugh at Mcilroy not played his best by any stretch and will finish 9th. ðŸ˜³


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

Itâ€™s still not overðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Thought you didnâ€™t rate dj ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I only ever said he's not the best player in the world despite being no.1. This course seemed like it could work for him though. He's played so well today to actually be under par, but unfortunately the challenge has faded now.


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

Now itâ€™s over ðŸ¤—


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I only ever said he's not the best player in the world despite being no.1. This course seemed like it could work for him though. He's played so well today to actually be under par, but unfortunately the challenge has faded now.
		
Click to expand...

Specially now heâ€™s out to the right on 18

Brooks until the little bogey run looked unstoppable 

Proper major player for sure


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

6535 said:



			You gotta laugh at Mcilroy not played his best by any stretch and will finish 9th. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Showing tied 8th now!

Best round of the day -2, so pretty tough day.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

IainP said:



			Showing tied 8th now!

Best round of the day -2, so pretty tough day.
		
Click to expand...

2 shots worse off at +3 in tied 16th mr mike Lorenzo vela .. had him 25p at 400/1 each way ðŸ˜‚ top 10 would have been a nice earner


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			2 shots worse off at +3 in tied 16th mr mike Lorenzo vela .. had him 25p at 400/1 each way ðŸ˜‚ top 10 would have been a nice earner
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I recalled your bet and he hung around looking promising for a while, before crushing your hopes ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

IainP said:



			Yeah I recalled your bet and he hung around looking promising for a while, before crushing your hopes ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Good old mike ðŸ˜‚ oh well had brooks at 10/1 ew aswell

Â£2 bet so Â£28 back not an awful return 

Past 2 majors Â£20 stakes total returns Â£80


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2019)

4 wins from his last 8 Major starts, phenomenal standard of golf. Surely he cant keep that going but who's really playing any better right now to suggest they'll prevent it with any assurance?


----------



## inc0gnito (May 20, 2019)

Rory finished T8. How did that happen ðŸ˜…. He loves top ten finishes at the moment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130248602931073025
ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

I went to bed last night just as koepka started to wobble.  He couldn't drive straight, the rough was killing him, the putts were sliding past and the wind was blowing. I would not have been surprised to wake up this morning to see he had lost it. I'm pleased he won, that was a real test of character. 

4 out of the last 8, that is quite some golf.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 20, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Rory finished T8. How did that happen ðŸ˜…. He loves top ten finishes at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

 Because he played better than everyone below him......

it's almost an oxymoron, he looked to me to be struggling at best for most of the weekend, out of position numerous times and back to his frustrating self playing from the rough. But, seems like most of the rest of the field also struggled over there,  so maybe he wasn't as bad as we give him credit for


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Because he played better than everyone below him......

it's almost an oxymoron, he looked to me to be struggling at best for most of the weekend, out of position numerous times and back to his frustrating self playing from the rough. But, seems like most of the rest of the field also struggled over there,  so maybe he wasn't as bad as we give him credit for 

Click to expand...

last time Rory won a major the following major winners had zero

Jason Day
Dustin Johnson 
Jimmy walker
Henrik stenson
Sergio Garcia
Danny Willet
Justin Thomas
Patrick Reed
Franceso Mollinari

Brooks and Spieth also had zero majors.. they now have 7 between them

about time Rory pulled his finger out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

If I can misquote from a film, Rory is very good, he's just not the Messiah. We wanted him to be the all conquering hero but unfortunately he is not that player. He is an extremely good player but now are a number of others at a similar level and a few who are slightly better when it really matters.


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I can misquote from a film, Rory is very good, he's just not the Messiah. We wanted him to be the all conquering hero but unfortunately he is not that player. He is an extremely good player but now are a number of others at a similar level and a few who are slightly better when it really matters.
		
Click to expand...


I think there's some truth in that, but apparently that's treated as a crime by some!


----------



## inc0gnito (May 20, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Because he played better than everyone below him......

it's almost an oxymoron, he looked to me to be struggling at best for most of the weekend, out of position numerous times and back to his frustrating self playing from the rough. But, seems like most of the rest of the field also struggled over there,  so maybe he wasn't as bad as we give him credit for 

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a victim of his early success. Itâ€™s the yardstick he will always be measured against.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Heâ€™s a victim of his early success. Itâ€™s the yardstick he will always be measured against.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is an element of truth in this and because he was successful early in his career in terms of majors there was an assumption by some that he would go on to dominate as Woods had. Clearly this hasn't happened and I simply think the likes of Koepka and Spieth in particular have improved and moved forward quicker than McIlroy and while Rory still could win another major I now think there are players including DJ and the aforementioned Koepka and Spieth who have found a successful formula for majors. I don't think for whatever reasons, Rory is playing consistently enough week in/week out which must make it harder to peak for a major


----------



## Roops (May 20, 2019)

I see it as, he's streaky at best and doesn't play enough to give himself a chance to find a hot streak. The more he played, the more chance he would have, but has not chosen to go down that route. I think he would be much more successful (He's clearly successful, so I mean wins) if he played more often and the majors were just another event rather than "The" event. Guessing he is happy with his approach and just being patient, waiting for that day.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

Why are we still talking about McIlroy?? Jesus Christ. He was completely inconsequential at this event.

I ended up making Â£13.50 from my Â£13 worth of bets, so raking in that 50p profit.   All of that was from Cantlay each way. Had DJ to win and he gave it a damn good go. I also had Schauffele each way which would have got me another tenner but he bottled it big-time and bogeyed all of the last 5 holes! Was obviously desperate not to make me any money. I ever see him we're gonna have words.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

The chat on The Cut was that Rory suits the US style of course, long, not much rough etc as it allows him to bomb with freedom. For the Majors, excluding Augusta, the courses are tougher than regular tournaments, narrower fairways, longer rough, and so if he bombs slightly off line then it is tougher for his second shot and that puts him on the back foot more. On regular PGA courses the rough is minimal so he can get away with it. Clearly he is good enough to hit top 10's in Majors still but he is not challenging.

The other comment they made, and this is where Augusta comes into it, is his wedge play is not as good as it should be so that means to win he needs to have a hot putter, something you can't do all of the time. Where other players put there wedges close his leaves him with bigger putts which you simply can not keep making for 72 holes.

It was an interesting chat to listen to. It made a good deal of sense.

Incidentally, we should be giving a big round of applause to Matt Wallace. A cracking 4 days for him, he has properly announce himself on the world scene now.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 20, 2019)

I do wonder what McIlroy's motivation is like. He's 30, has 4 majors, more money than God.

He's talented enough that he will probably win a few more majors before he retires. He doesn't come across as someone who is determined to graft on his game to dominate. I can't see him spending 12 hours at the range like Vijay did to get his wedge play perfect. 

I'm sure he does work hard or course, just not sure he has the drive to make himself the world's best player. It came so easily to him when he was young that he probably has become a victim of his success.

But still when he is in full flow there is nothing better to watching in golf in my opinion


----------



## rksquire (May 20, 2019)

Can't say I loved this Major, but it's a course that required full concentration throughout.  Koepka won it the first 2 days (12 under), he was 4 over for his last 2 days.  Wallace did brilliantly, highest placed European, and despite a major wrecking first 27 holes, McIlroy rounds out European involvement in the top 10 with a tie for 8th with Lowry.  

Fleetwoods hosting duties last week surely damaged his chances, and going forward the new Calendar dates will serve those stateside - basically, from Masters week (or arguably from the Matchplay WGC in March) you'd be safer staying in the USA until after the US Open, so end of June at the earliest.  That's 3-4 months where the best European Tour eligible players won't be playing European Tour golf - or if they do, it'll (subjectively!) be to their detriment.

Re: Majors won by others since Rorys last win, there's been 24 winnners since Rose won a Major; between Tigers 14th & 15th, there were 42, so it's not really a good yardstick to measure McIlroys ability or potential to win another.  I think he will.  Lot's think he won't.  I mean Tiger was finished and wasn't going to win a Major again.  And then he did.  But I do agree, he needs to get the finger out.  Playing more would help.  I really really hope he decides to play the Irish Open - going Scottish, Irish, Open will surely be more beneficial than Scottish, week off, Open?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 20, 2019)

Aside from the winner I have to say I was very impressed by Wallace.

After his small implosion at Hillside he revealed a more mature side to his character in dealing with the tribulations of Bethpage.

Sadly, however, I fear that he will be the next to realise that the PGA Tour is the place to be or, at least, it can seem to be and he will be largely lost to the European Tour.


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2019)

rksquire said:



			Can't say I loved this Major, but it's a course that required full concentration throughout.  Koepka won it the first 2 days (12 under), he was 4 over for his last 2 days.  Wallace did brilliantly, highest placed European, and despite a major wrecking first 27 holes, McIlroy rounds out European involvement in the top 10 with a tie for 8th with Lowry.

Fleetwoods hosting duties last week surely damaged his chances, and going forward the new Calendar dates will serve those stateside - basically, from Masters week (or arguably from the Matchplay WGC in March) you'd be safer staying in the USA until after the US Open, so end of June at the earliest.  That's 3-4 months where the best European Tour eligible players won't be playing European Tour golf - or if they do, it'll (subjectively!) be to their detriment.

Re: Majors won by others since Rorys last win, there's been 24 winnners since Rose won a Major; between Tigers 14th & 15th, there were 42, so it's not really a good yardstick to measure McIlroys ability or potential to win another.  I think he will.  Lot's think he won't.  I mean Tiger was finished and wasn't going to win a Major again.  And then he did.  But I do agree, he needs to get the finger out.  Playing more would help.  I really really hope he decides to play the Irish Open - *going Scottish, Irish, Open will surely be more beneficial than Scottish, week off, Open?*

Click to expand...

The order is Irish - Scottish - Open
(last I heard he was skipping the Irish to play in Scotland the week before The Open)


----------



## Marshy77 (May 20, 2019)

I liked the set up of the course and how brutal it became on Sunday but for me the crowd made me turn over a few times. Having been at the Masters the week before the difference between the 2 crowds was massive (not numbers wise). I get the hostility and excitement but some of the shouting was ridiculous. Every tee shot or shot from the rough there was a mash potato or some other stupid comment, even before they knew where the ball was heading!! Support, banter and cheering a good shot - brilliant but shouting ridiculous stuff is beyond annoying.


----------



## rksquire (May 20, 2019)

Slab said:



			The order is Irish - Scottish - Open
(last I heard he was skipping the Irish to play in Scotland the week before The Open)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right!  Got confused, still, don't think it would be that bad an idea to play both as part of his build up.


----------



## Grant85 (May 20, 2019)

Personally like the fact that the pros are challenged and this certainly had a major feel about it, especially with such tough conditions yesterday afternoon. 

A few issues... it's a fairly blunt instrument to just reduce a long course to par 70 and have a load of thick rough around the greens to force guys to hit long carries onto the putting surface (and basically giving guys no shot from the rough). 
The set up overwhelmingly favoured a bomber and it's no surprise Koepka / DJ were the only two guys realistically in contention, and that other bombers such as Wallace and Rory placed highly. Spieth perhaps the big surprise who had a good finish despite not being massively long (basically holed a LOT of putts). 

Ok - so you put a premium on length and accuracy. Basically the guys who can hit long drives on the fairway have a big advantage. So that's not a huge issue in itself and it's obviously a legitimate skill to bomb it, but what you then do is you take a load of good players out of the mix and massively reduce the chances of an exciting event with multiple players in contention. 

I think if the weather had been much drier we'd have seen less in the way of rough - both by design and by agronomy and things could have been firm and fast. We would then have seen a much bigger premium on ball striking and in recovery play around the greens. That would have given the likes of Koepka less of an advantage as the fairways would basically have been slivers at 330 and meant a few other players with different types of games might have been in the mix. 

I'd say you could run that event another 5 times in the same conditions and the only guys in with a chance would have been Koepka, DJ, Rory, Thomas (if fit), Scott or Day.


----------



## azazel (May 20, 2019)

Whilst I don't doubt that Bethpage is a tough course and a real test of golf, it was pretty boring to watch on tv. Not many holes seemed to have much in the way of obvious character.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 20, 2019)

Glad to see Brooks get over the line, he did have a bit of a wobble but so did Dustin on 16 and 17. Back-to-back US Opens and US PGA's is mighty impressive, he's seriously, seriously good, be amazed if he doesn't win more majors.

The crowd were dreadful, the Ryder Cup at Bethpage is going to be horrendous.


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The crowd were dreadful, the Ryder Cup at Bethpage is going to be horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

Could well be one to watch on mute...


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Could well be one to watch on mute...
		
Click to expand...

And in black & white if Rose makes the team


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2019)

Slab said:



			And in black & white if Rose makes the team 

Click to expand...

Those shirts..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 20, 2019)

I must confess to getting bored watching it. I quite like it when they set up a cousre to penalise the wayward shots of the pros, but it seemed to me that those just off the fairways were punished way more than those spraying it way wide.
There also seemed to be no atmosphere, other than that of a friday night at the pub, all chatter and beer bores mouthing off.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 20, 2019)

I know this has been covered loads before but I thought the coverage for this event was really poor. I know you show the leader and challengers but apart from Brooks, DJ, Wallace and Rory you very rarely saw many of the rest of the field. It's the first time in ages I've been bored just watching a select few rather than showing more of the play.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

azazel said:



			Whilst I don't doubt that Bethpage is a tough course and a real test of golf, it was pretty boring to watch on tv. Not many holes seemed to have much in the way of obvious character.
		
Click to expand...

For me this is why I think they need to change the PGA to the same course all time 

I love the masters because of the history with each hole

I prefer the players to the pga and think it would make a much better 4th major

Keep the us open and open as touring events so itâ€™s â€œan openâ€ but keep the pga and the masters to a single course to build some love for the holes


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			For me this is why I think they need to change the PGA to the same course all time

I love the masters because of the history with each hole

I prefer the players to the pga and think it would make a much better 4th major

Keep the us open and open as touring events so itâ€™s â€œan openâ€ but keep the pga and the masters to a single course to build some love for the holes
		
Click to expand...

I see where you're coming from. Speaking as someone who's only been watching golf majors for the last 3 or 4 years, the PGA does have a bit of poor man's US Open feel about it really. As in there's not very much difference between the two, but the US Open feels the more prestigious one.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			For me this is why I think they need to change the PGA to the same course all time

I love the masters because of the history with each hole

I prefer the players to the pga and think it would make a much better 4th major

Keep the us open and open as touring events so itâ€™s â€œan openâ€ but keep the pga and the masters to a single course to build some love for the holes
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I have sympathy with that view, how many clubs could afford to lose the best part of 6 months each year to prep for the next major?...and would the members really want it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2019)

The PGA has been to some stunning courses and will go to some great ones in the future - Bethpage is a great course but the production of the coverage did the course no favours at all - it was really poor and I didnâ€™t even bother watching last night. 

The issues this year wasnâ€™t down to the course or the set up - CBS didnâ€™t do the event or the course any justice at all , the shot tracking was appalling and they only showed a few golfers and some not even in contention. Itâ€™s prob the worst TV coverage of a major I have seen.

You canâ€™t have the USPGA at just one course - whatâ€™s the point in that ? And which course would they pick - for me all the majors should move around multiple courses in a rota


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whilst I have sympathy with that view, how many clubs could afford to lose the best part of 6 months each year to prep for the next major?...and would the members really want it?
		
Click to expand...

The players has it every year anyways same time etc so that for me is the ideal pick , really love watching them round sawgrass aswell

Enjoy the players much more than the pga


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The PGA has been to some stunning courses and will go to some great ones in the future - Bethpage is a great course but the production of the coverage did the course no favours at all - it was really poor and I didnâ€™t even bother watching last night.

The issues this year wasnâ€™t down to the course or the set up - CBS didnâ€™t do the event or the course any justice at all , the shot tracking was appalling and they only showed a few golfers and some not even in contention. Itâ€™s prob the worst TV coverage of a major I have seen.

You canâ€™t have the USPGA at just one course - whatâ€™s the point in that ? And which course would they pick - for me all the majors should move around multiple courses in a rota
		
Click to expand...

While the coverage may have been poor, the sky team did the best with the pictures they were given although even they were commenting that shot tracer was picking up divots and not the ball at time. I thought Bethpage was a decent course and the greens in particular showed there were putts to be made. I wonder how differently they'll set it up when the RC goes to Bethpage


----------



## Grant85 (May 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			For me this is why I think they need to change the PGA to the same course all time

I love the masters because of the history with each hole

I prefer the players to the pga and think it would make a much better 4th major

Keep the us open and open as touring events so itâ€™s â€œan openâ€ but keep the pga and the masters to a single course to build some love for the holes
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how this would change it or improve it dramatically. They always seem to favour a course & set up that favours the bigger hitters. Hence why Rory, Brooks, Day, JT have all won recent events. And possibly why Spieth has a seriously hard job winning a career grand slam. 

If they really wanted to, I'm sure they could build a purpose built course and maybe people would have more of an affinity with it, but it's still not going to be Augusta or St. Andrews or even Sawgrass. 

I personally don't believe any Major should be at the same course every year. Clearly that's how the Masters has developed, and it is not going to change - but gives certain players a built in advantage to their golfing season / career to play a course that suits them in a major tournaments. Mixing it up and taking it to different courses / conditions is a better way of finding the best players. Bubba Watson has 2 Masters and has barely even contended in any other majors. Clearly he has a built in advantage being a lefty and the way the course sets up for lefties. The fact that they can fade it round the corners and that their 'miss' tends to be short left, rather than short right.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I wonder how differently they'll set it up when the RC goes to Bethpage
		
Click to expand...

Considering how poorly the Europeans competed I suspect the Amercian team may want it to be fairly similar. Maybe they will reduce the rough past 330yds for the benefit of their own team but our poor boys can't hit it that far so it wont matter to them. Big bullies.................

The only issue for the US team is that they tend to like a birdie fest and Bethpage set up hard is anything but that. Something for their captain to ponder


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Considering how poorly the Europeans competed I suspect the Amercian team may want it to be fairly similar. Maybe they will reduce the rough past 330yds for the benefit of their own team but our poor boys can't hit it that far so it wont matter to them. Big bullies.................

The only issue for the US team is that they tend to like a birdie fest and Bethpage set up hard is anything but that. Something for their captain to ponder
		
Click to expand...

Or just remove all the rough and let them hit it anywhere, anyhow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or just remove all the rough and let them hit it anywhere, anyhow.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that is something to ask the American bombers. Do you want rough or not, do you want it up to 310yds etc? Interesting to hear what the likes of Koepka, Johnson etc have to say as well as the shorter hitters who would also make the team. Their past route is remove the rough so I suspect you are correct.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The PGA has been to some stunning courses and will go to some great ones in the future - *Bethpage is a great course but the production of the coverage did the course no favours at all *- it was really poor and I didnâ€™t even bother watching last night.

The issues this year wasnâ€™t down to the course or the set up - CBS didnâ€™t do the event or the course any justice at all , the shot tracking was appalling and they only showed a few golfers and some not even in contention. Itâ€™s prob the worst TV coverage of a major I have seen.

You canâ€™t have the USPGA at just one course - whatâ€™s the point in that ? And which course would they pick - for me all the majors should move around multiple courses in a rota
		
Click to expand...

Bethpage is a fantastic course but one of it's best features is the use of the changes of elevation, something that television completely flattens out.  Television simply doesn't do it justice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I guess that is something to ask the American bombers. Do you want rough or not, do you want it up to 310yds etc? Interesting to hear what the likes of Koepka, Johnson etc have to say as well as the shorter hitters who would also make the team. Their past route is remove the rough so I suspect you are correct.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right especially given the issues their big hitters had in Paris. Sadly though I think this will really lose a lot the Bethpage character and protection and ruin the course. Money talks though and so I'm sure they'll go ahead regardless.


----------

